# beech nut tobacco stanley wedge spinnerbait



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

i bought this for a dollar @ a yard sale. i wanted to know if it was worth anything.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Based on this, probably not much.
http://cgi.ebay.com/5-BEECH-NUT-CHE...NER-BAITS-/330453888860?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
That was the only listing I see.


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't know how long ago those were available, but the lure designs are definitely recent. Hold on to them for about 10-20 years, and they may catch the eyes of collectors then.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have one with the cleveland browns colors and logo on it ,new and in the package.


----------



## Ohydro (Jul 25, 2010)

Hang on to the brown and orange for 10-20 years and still nobody will want it!


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ohydro said:


> Hang on to the brown and orange for 10-20 years and still nobody will want it!


:Banane36: Shooting them brownies down hahaha


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont know if they will be woth anything in the package or not but my Dad gave me one years ago and I have had to put 3 new skirts on it because the Bass in Salt Fork must love Beachnut!!!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Ohydro said:


> Hang on to the brown and orange for 10-20 years and still nobody will want it!


Awesome


----------

